# Rice Milk



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

The majority of us who are prepping will not have immediate access to dairy animals if TSHF and unless you have adequate stores powdered skim or whole milk you will be out of luck in that department. 

A passable alternative can be made from white rice. It does not have the nutritional content of animal milk but you can put it on cereal or drink it plain as a beverage and it does have an advantage, its fat free.

It is simple to make and it tastes pretty good also.

Rice Milk

1 cup White Rice
4 to 6 cups Water
1 tsp Vanilla
Sugar to taste

Wash the rice thoroughly then place in the saucepan with about half the water and cook until soft.

Mix rice with the remaining water and vanilla, pour into a blender and puree until the mixture is completely smooth.

Let the mixture sit until the sediments sink to the bottom of the blender and then pour through a strainer to catch any particles that didn't settle out. If the liquid is to thick to run through the strainer, add more water.

The amount of water can be adjusted to suit individual preferences and you can add sugar to taste if desired. It can also be mixed with animal milk as an extender.

Most of us will have large quantities of rice stored so this can be made as long as the rice holds out.


----------



## txplowgirl (Jul 29, 2011)

Cool, thank you, i've been thinking about making some.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I wonder if a food mill would work in place of the blender ... I don't see why not? 

Might have to try it and see. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

a fine mesh 'juicer' is a great shortcut (if you have electricity)

don't forget to dehydrate the mush for later or just eat it with some butter & salt, YUM!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I have found that if you just cook it a little longer with enough water it will pretty much process itself into a pretty fine state. I posted the use of a blender because 1. That is what the recipe called for, 2. Its probobly the way most people would be most apt to try and do it, and 3. It was the easit way to explain it.

The important thing is just to get the rice cooked and mixed with the water, its pretty fool proof and I would say that however you choose to get it done would be the right way.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

In a shtf scenario you might want to add some fat to the mix for endurance, warmth and energy. We likely won't have heat and power assisted work.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Agree %100, I add bout a pint of whole milk(real farm whole milk not the low fat store stuff) to a 1 1/2 quart pitcher. Have tried just adding cream to it but it doesnt taste good as with whole milk.

In a pinch you could add powdered whole milk, tried it and I like but kids/grandson didn't think much of it.


----------

